# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό Ραδιόφωνο] Επισκευή miniusb

## RyDeR

Καλησπερα,

Εχω το παρακατω φορητο ραδιοφωνο-mp3, αυτο φορτιζει απο την minusb του, μονο που προσπάθησε καποιος να βαλει microusb φορτιστη και χαλασε η υποδοχη. Εχει ιδεα κανεις πως ανοίγει;





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

